# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Nha Trang  - Vinpearland đặc sắc

## anhsaomoitravel

Tour Du lịch Nha Trang 
 (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô + Máy bay)
Giới thiệu chương trình:
Nha Trang với điều kiện được thiên nhiên ưu đãi về vị trí, cảnh quan, khí hậu, cùng với nền tảng về lịch sử nhân văn của mình đã thu hút khách du lich trong nước và nước ngoài. Đến với Nha Trang du khách thoả sức tận hưởng khí hậu dịu mát cùng các món ngon nơi đây như bún cá nha trang, bánh căn, bún sứa, cháo hải sản, nem Ninh Hoà,…Ngày nay, Nha Trang không chỉ đẹp mà còn là thành phố tươi trẻ hơn, hiện đại hơn.
Chương trình chi tiết:
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG (Ăn trưa máy bay, ăn tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý  khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Cam Ranh, tới sân bay Cam Ranh xe ôtô đón đoàn đưa về thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan, tắm biển Nha Trang. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN NHA TRANG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau ăn sáng 8h30 xe đón quý khách  tại khách sạn đưa ra cảng Đá lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu
10h00 -11h30:Đến Hòn Mun (Đảo Yến) quý khách tham quan nghe giới thiệu về Đảo Yến.Tham quan hang Yến, San hô, sinh vật cảnh tại Đảo Yến 
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một.Quý khách ăn bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”  Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với người ấy.
14h00 -15h30: Đến Hòn Tằm.Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang.Quý khách tự do tham quan vui chơi Với các trò chơi Lướt Ván,bay Dù (Giá từ 150 – 250.000đ) lặn Biển giá 170.000đ,
 Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu. Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm. Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai
16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – DỐC LẾT (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi Dốc Lết – một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Nha Trang, đến đây quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi như dù kéo, môtô nước,… (Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn tới bến tầu Vinpearlland đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam để đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land ( Hòn Ngọc Việt), quý khách tự do vui chơi, khám phá các trò chơi trong khu du lịch nay như: Tầu lượt cao tốc, đu quay dây văng, đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, phim 4D, xe đụng, siêu thị game, ( chi phí các trò chơi bao gồm trong tour). Ăn tối tại Vinpearlland. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 04: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do tham quan mua sắm, tắm biển Nha Trang.
11h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
15h30: Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay của Hàng không Việt Nam trở về Hà Nội.
Về tới sân bay Nội Bài xe ôtô đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại.
Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết giá chính xác.
Giá bao gồm:
1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 80.000đ/bữa chính và 20.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland 
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Giá không bao gồm:  
1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay khứ hồi là: 3.600.000VNĐ, giá phổ thông)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
-	Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## asia_nt01

Nha Trang - Wonder Park - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt(khách sạn 3 sao)

Mã tour: SNTDL5D-03-300512
Thời gian: 5 ngày 
Điểm khởi hành: TP Hồ Chí Minh 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá: 4,661,000 (VND)

Ngày 01:TP.HCM - NHA TRANG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Công ty du lịch ASIA TOURIST đón quí khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Ăn trưa tại Phan Thiết. Dừng chân tham quan: Bãi biển Cà Ná - một bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng của Ninh Thuận. Ngắm cảnh chiều trên Vịnh Cam Ranh - một thoáng khu du lịch Sông Lô và Cảng Nha Trang. Đến Nha Trang quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn chiều. Buổi tối quý khách tự do đi dạo phố biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.    

Ngày 02:WONDER PARK - VINPEARL LAND (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đến cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu đi tham quandu lich nha trang: Ngắm cảnh bãi Sạn, Hòn Tre, và các đảo trên Vịnh Nha Trang. Tham quan và tắm biển tại khu vui chơi giải trí Wonder Park - Diamond Bay. Sau khi dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Nhũ Tiên. Buổi chiều đoàn chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình sau: 
Chương trình 1: Tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Tp. Nha Trang. 
Chương trình 2: (Chi phí tự túc) Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý khám phá tuyến cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (Dài 3.310m), tham quan công viên giải trí tour vinpearland. Khu vui chơi: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, du quay dây văng, tàu lượn cao tốc. Xem biểu diễn xiếc thú với nhiều tiết mục vui nhộn và hấp dẫn. Khu Công Viên Nước: Lỗ đen vũ trụ, Rơi tự do, Sóng Thần, Cảm tử quân.
Thủy Cung Vinpearl: một thế giới đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá quý hiếm có mặt tại thủy cung. 19h00: Thưởng thức chương trình sân khấu nhạc nước hoành tráng và độc đáo. Sau khi kết thúc chương trình nhạc nước, xe đón và đưa đoàn về lại Tp.Nha Trang. Quý khách tự túc chi phí ăn chiều.
Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.    

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan: Trung tâm du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” Ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng. (Tự túc chi phí tắm bùn). Tháp Bà Ponagar - một công trình kiến trúc Chăm cổ thờ bà Thiên Y - Ana. Mua sắm các đặc sản địa phương làm quà cho người thân. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa. Khởi hành đi Đà Lạt. Đến Đà Lạt quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Sau khi ăn tối, quý khách tự do đi dạo phố núi về đêm. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.    

Ngày 04:KHÁM PHÁ ĐÀ LẠT (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan: Nhà thờ Domaine de Marie. KDL LangBiang - chinh phục đỉnh Rađa trên đỉnh Langbiang huyền thoại bằng loại xe đặc chủng (tự túc chi phí xe Jeep). Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều đoàn tiếp tục đi tham quan: Khu du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ - có mô hình thu nhỏ Vạn Lý Trường Thành và hầm rượu Mộng Mơ Tửu. Đà Lạt Sử Quán - trưng bày tranh thêu tay Việt Nam. Mua sắm các đặc sản tại các cửa hàng đặc sản địa phương. Sau khi ăn tối quý khách tự do đi dạo và ngắm cảnh nhộn nhịp của chợ Đà Lạt về đêm hoặc tham gia giao lưu văn hoá với người dân tộc Tây Nguyên, tham dự Đêm lửa trại, văn nghệ cồng chiêng, uống rượu cần. (Chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.    
Ngày 05:ĐÀ LẠT - TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau khi ăn sáng quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan: Thác Datanla - Một trong những ngọn thác nổi tiếng tại Đà Lạt, quí khách có thể phiêu lưu với nhiều cảm giác mới lạ và hấp dẫn cùng hệ thống máng trượt tại đây. (chi phí máng trượt tự túc). Đoàn rời Đà Lạt về Tp.HCM. Sau khi dùng cơm trưa tại Bảo Lộc, đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành về TP.HCM. Đến Tp.HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm tập trung, kết thúc chương trình chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.    
Chú ý    Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình    

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:
+ Xe tham quan máy lạnh theo chương trình.
+ Resort/ khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao: 2 người lớn/ phòng đôi (trường hợp lẻ nam/ nữ thì ngủ phòng 3).
Khách sạn tại Nha Trang: Barcelona, Prime, Lammy,…
Khách sạn tại Đà Lạt: Thi Thảo Gardenia, Rum Vàng, Cẩm Đô…
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm suốt tuyến.
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch Chartist trọn tour với mức đền bù tối đa: 50.000.000 VND/ Khách.
+ Quà tặng du lịch: nón và balo kỷ niệm 10 năm thương hiệu cổ phần Asia Tourist.
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh, nước suối: 1 phần/ Người/ Ngày.

 GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
+ Chi phí tham quan Vinpearl Land.
+ Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí khác.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
 GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM:
+ Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng giá người lớn.
+ Trẻ em từ 6 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 50% giá tour người lớn, tiêu chuẩn bao gồm: suất ăn, suất tham quan, nhưng ngủ chung với gia đình. 
+ Trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi: không thu phí, cha mẹ tự lo các chi phí tham quan, ăn uống, ngủ nghỉ cho bé. Một gia đình chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em duới 06 tuổi, trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi thứ 2 tính 50% giá tour người lớn.
 CHÍNH SÁCH PHỤ THU:
+ Phụ thu khách nước ngoài: 400.000 VND/ Khách.
+ Phụ thu phòng đơn:  1.600.000 VND/ Khách/ Tour.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn -http://www.dulichnhatrang.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

THÁC YANGBAY - TẮM BÙN

Mã tour: YBTB1D
Thời gian: 1 ngày 
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Giá:

THÁC YANGBAY - TẮM BÙN (Ăn trưa)
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố và khởi hành đi tham quan Khu du lịch thác Yangbay. Trên đường đi, hướng dẫn viên giới thiệu về di tích Thành Cổ Diên Khánh. Đến nơi, Quý khách tự do tắm mình trong làn nước mát, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh và ngắm cảnh thác hùng vỹ. Quý khách còn có thể thưởng thức dịch vụ đua heo đặc biệt sinh động và hào hứng.
Quý khách tham gia các trò chơi dân gian đặc biệt: Trò chơi đua heo (trò chơi hấp dẫn được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam). Khi đã khất phục các chú heo, du khách có thể tiếp tục trở thành những thợ săn dũng mãnh với các trò chơi: Bắn nỏ, ném lao, thổi tiêu... (phí tự túc
10h15: Tiếp đến, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan một vòng công viên: Tham quan và tìm hiểu Nhà trưng bày các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo đầy ấn tượng và giao lưu với các nghệ nhân Raglay qua: Đàn đá Khánh sơn huyền thoại, Đàn Chapi trữ tình, Đàn T’ rưng truyền thống, sáo tỏ tình Tacung, Kèn Taleploi huyền diệu cùng các điệu múa mộc mạc nhưng “đầy lửa’ của người Raglay.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Đại Ngàn với các đặc sản của núi rừng Khánh Hòa.
Sau bữa trưa, xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar - chiêm ngưỡng những công trình kiến trúc đặc sắc và độc đáo của các nghệ nhân Chămpa cổ. Quý khách đến Trung tâm Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà để thưởng thức dịch vụ tắm bùn khoáng đặc biệt chỉ có tại Nha Trang.
17h00: Xe đưa Quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại. .	
Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	
 Bao gồm: 
Xe đưa đón, phí tắm bùn, phí tham quan, ăn trưa, khăn, nước, bảo hiểm du lịch.
 Không bao gồm: 
Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
Nội dung khác: du lich nha trang bang may bay, URL="http://dulichnhatrang.com.vn/vi/Hotels_m7_nha-trang.html"]khach san nha trang[/URL], tour nha trang

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

